# Drop shot,leader storage



## Rebelwork (Jun 26, 2021)

I want to start drop shot fishing but I get carried away when there biting and won't take the time to make up a rig. Basspro has a leader box so I can p remake these before I go. There around $20. Another box and that much more space. 

Any suggestions on something small I can tuck away in another box and have ready. I would like something plastic ....thx


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2021)

Interested as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebelwork (Jul 8, 2021)

Still looking vintage and new. I made some leaders up and wrapped on cardboard and stuck in a utility box. The basspro box is $20+...


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 9, 2021)

You could always wind them around an empty line spool and hold them in place with rubber bands. I did that with mojo rigs (finesse carolina rigs), it seemed to be less of a nuisance to tie on a whole new leader with those than to fuss on the water trying to pin the cylindrical weight in place with jig skirt material. 

Now I just use sliding bobber stops, they don't work as well as the rubber skirt material pinning the weight but it's good enough for most weeds.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jul 10, 2021)

It's not so much the hassle as tge space. I hate have a big box. I wanted something that would findt into something. When I looked back at a 2010 basspro book drop shot wasn't that popular compared to the new catalog.

A specialty that could use a little more attention to storage. 

I did buy some basspro xps fluorocarbon dropshot rigs for $2.99. 5 rigs without the weight..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jul 28, 2021)

I've been looking at the Orvis dropper rig fly box. Any comments on the brand?


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 30, 2021)

It sure looks like a nice set up if it will meet your needs. I'm looking for better storage for my surf fishing leaders. This box wouldn't work well for my needs. It does get good reviews (4.7/5). I think anytime you deal with a fly fishing place you are probably paying a premium. But, I know Orvis carries economy stuff (I have one of their cheap fly rods). As a brand, Orvis has been around forever. I'm sure they put their labels on a lot of imported stuff, just like most others. Not much help I'm afraid.


----------

